# Working For a Contractor



## KasG (Jul 21, 2011)

First time working with a contractor... Not sure what to charge for hanging drywall and acoustic ceilings... Working in Oklahoma City


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

KasG said:


> First time working with a contractor... Not sure what to charge for hanging drywall and acoustic ceilings... Working in Oklahoma City


can't help you there mate, the cost varies from state to state, and country to country. only someone local can help you. And not the greatest question for your 1st post, how do we not know you are the contractor:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Working for a g/c sucks ,I can tell you that ..whatever you charge won't be cheap enough to today's standards .. Do some homework before you jump.
stay within the areas price .within reason. make money!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How much do you need to do the job? Thats where I start.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're lucky your working for a contractor who actually cares enough about quality to find someone he likes and be loyal to that guy. If they are just looking for the cheapest guy out there run it will be nothing but headaches.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

80% of my work comes from contractors ,i would not do only ho,s,huge pita,when you finally get the gc to follow your lead ,things cant get any better, its a mutual understanding thing-ho,s dont get it-its all the cheapest price around here,not quality to them.


----------

